# Persian/ Punjabi/ Urdu/ Hindi: Friends for ever



## curley1991

Hello friends.... I am looking to say "Friends Forever".  For example, a picture of 2 girls and below picture words "Friends Forever".

When I translated it to Hindi I recieved हमेशा के लिए दोस्तों.      is that correct or is there  a better wy to say it?

I am also looking at saying this in Punjab, Farsi and Urdu.

Persian - دوستان برای همیشه لطفا برای    (is there a better way to say it?

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Jervoltage

Hi 

It's _*دوستان همیشگی*_ /dustān-e hamišegi/ or _*دوستان ابدی*_ /dustān-e abadi/ in Persian.


----------



## curley1991

Jervoltage said:


> Hi
> 
> It's _*دوستان همیشگی*_ /dustān-e hamišegi/ or _*دوستان ابدی*_ /dustān-e abadi/ in Persian.



  Thank you my friend.......what is the difference between the two phrases you wrote?


----------



## searcher123

curley1991 said:


> (...)what is the difference between the two phrases you wrote?



Nothing! Both are exactly the same in meaning.


----------



## curley1991

Ah ok thank you Searcher and Jervoltage


----------



## Jervoltage

curley1991 said:


> Thank you my friend.......what is the difference between the two phrases you wrote?



My pleasure. They're synonymous; they could be used interchangeably.


----------



## greatbear

curley1991 said:


> Hello friends.... I am looking to say "Friends Forever".  For example, a picture of 2 girls and below picture words "Friends Forever".
> 
> When I translated it to Hindi I recieved हमेशा के लिएदोस्तों.      is that correct or is there  a better wy to say it?



It is incorrect. You could use "दोस्त हमेशा".


----------



## curley1991

Thank you greatbear


----------



## tonyspeed

There is also an equivalent for दोस्त when you are talking about friendship between girls only: सहेली.


----------



## curley1991

Thank you tony!!!


----------



## Alfaaz

Possible Words: مدام / ہمیشہ / دائم / سدا / امر --forever and friend--رفیق/ دوست / یار / بیلی / متر these are some. (S=Sanskrit, P=Persian, A=Arabic)

amar (from S and more Hindi sounding) / sada (S) / daim (A) / hamesha (P) / mudam (A) and friend: mitr (S) / beli (S) / yaar (P) / dost (P) / rafeeq (A); 

_*For Hindi: *_I would go with: amar mitr as it has a nice sound to it....(m and m gives a nice effect..)

_*For Urdu:*_ diam dost as it has a nice sound to it (alliteration)

_*For Punjabi:*_ any of the above could be used, depending on which side the Punjab is on (Urdu influenced or Hindi influenced)...

And as tonyspeed has pointed out, saheli can be used in all three languages for "female friend/girlfriend" between females/girls only....

Edit: also, hameshah/daim dost, or amr mitr, etc. would be translated into English as "forever friends" (which doesn't seem much different from "freinds forever"-probably being to technical/specific...)


----------



## curley1991

Alfaaz  Thank you sooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alfaaz

Just remembered two more that could be used for friend: مُعاوِن and حبیب (both borrowed from Arabic into Urdu); ہمدرد (borrowed from Persian into Urdu);

Muawin: "someone who helps, supports, companion, etc." sounds more serious/mentor type and less like a friend friend....
Habeeb: "one who is loved, lover, friend"-this would of course be more apt for a boyfriend/girlfriend or husband/wife situation...  
Hum dard: "one who shares pain, troubles, sadness, problems, able to empathize, etc."


----------



## curley1991

Wow.. thanks again Alfaaz!!!


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Possible Words: مدام / ہمیشہ / دائم / سدا / امر --forever and friend--رفیق/ دوست / یار / بیلی / متر these are some. (S=Sanskrit, P=Persian, A=Arabic)
> 
> amar (from S and more Hindi sounding) / sada (S) / daim (A) / hamesha (P) / mudam (A) and friend: mitr (S) / beli (S) / yaar (P) / dost (P) / rafeeq (A);
> 
> _*For Hindi: *_I would go with: amar mitr as it has a nice sound to it....(m and m gives a nice effect..)
> 
> _*For Urdu:*_ diam dost as it has a nice sound to it (alliteration)
> 
> _*For Punjabi:*_ any of the above could be used, depending on which side the Punjab is on (Urdu influenced or Hindi influenced)...
> 
> And as tonyspeed has pointed out, saheli can be used in all three languages for "female friend/girlfriend" between females/girls only....
> 
> Edit: also, hameshah/daim dost, or amr mitr, etc. would be translated into English as "forever friends" (which doesn't seem much different from "freinds forever"-probably being to technical/specific...)




I would suggest that "amar-mitr" would be "immortal friend/s".

For Hindi, what do you think about..

1) jam-jam mitr
2) sanaa-mitr
3) sarvadaa mitr
4) nit-mitr

I like the first option most.

For Urdu:

0) sadaa-dost

1) dost hameshah ke liye

2) har-hameshah dost

3) vafaa-peshah dost

4) dost-i-jaavidaaN

For Punjabi

1-3) sadaa belii/sajjaNR/mitar

4) hamesh-yaar


----------



## curley1991

Thank you Quereshpor!!!


----------



## Alfaaz

> For Hindi, what do you think about..
> 
> 1) jam-jam mitr
> 2) sanaa-mitr
> 3) sarvadaa mitr
> 4) nit-mitr



Qureshpor: If you're asking me, then I think the first option is nice, but the fourth is also good because it has kind of a rhyming effect...speaking of which, could _daim dost _work for Urdu (like the alliteration)?


----------



## BP.

_nit _means small, doesn't it?


----------



## Qureshpor

BelligerentPacifist said:


> _nit _means small, doesn't it?



No, it means "always". 

e.g. BP SaaHib, nit-na'e (ever-new) tajribaat karte rahte haiN!

nit kuNvaaN khodnaa, nit paanii piinaa (Proverb: Live from hand to mouth)


----------



## Alfaaz

The dictionary gives it's meaning as روز، روزانہ۔ / rozana, roz; but gives the following as synonyms: مُدام، جاوِداں،


----------



## Faylasoof

curley1991 said:


> Hello friends.... I am looking to say  "Friends Forever".  For example, a picture of 2 girls and below picture  words "Friends Forever".
> 
> When I translated it to Hindi I recieved हमेशा के लिएदोस्तों.      is that correct or is there  a better wy to say it?


This (हमेशा के लिएदोस्तों) of course is quite wrong! In everyday Hindi and Urdu we can and do say:

हमेशा के लिए दोस्त _hameshaa ke liye dost_ ہمیشہ كیلئے دوست or  हमेशा के दोस्त _hameshaa *ke* dost_ ہمیشہ كے دوست _hameshah ke dost _= Friend*s* forever!

In the latter it is clear that you mean _friend*s*_ (plural), while the former can mean either a singular or a plural. The context will tell you. For a single person you can use the first (हमेशा के लिए दोस्त _hameshaa ke liye dost_ - again, context will tell you whether singualr or plural is meant) but it is better to say हमेशा का दोस्त  _hameshaa *kaa* dost _ہمیشہ كا دوست _hameshah kaa dost _= friend for ever. Very idiomatic.

Apart from those mentioned in the above posts, one can also use these: 
سرمد دوست _sarmad dost_
قائم  دوست  _qaa’im dost_
قائم دائم دوست _qaa’im daa’im dost_
تا حیات دوست _taa Hayaat dost_
پائدار دوست  _paa’idaar dost_  - mind you this can also mean your friend(s) has (have) legs!


----------



## Alfaaz

> The dictionary gives it's meaning as روز، روزانہ۔ / rozana, roz; but gives the following as synonyms: مُدام، جاوِداں،​





> e.g. BP SaaHib, nit-na'e (ever-new) tajribaat karte rahte haiN!
> 
> nit kuNvaaN khodnaa, nit paanii piinaa (Proverb: Live from hand to mouth)



Interesting...I thought nit-na'e could mean daily-new; and the proverb could be translated as: roz kuuan khodnaa, roz paani peena...?

Also song lyrics like: Log milte hain jahaan mein nit-na'e chehre badal ke, dekh in raahon pe chalna ae mere dil to sambhal ke...or nit khair manga soNreya mein teri; in these doesn't nit seem to mean everyday rather than forever....or maybe being to critical and therefore confused.....


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Interesting...I thought nit-na'e could mean daily-new; and the proverb could be translated as: roz kuuan khodnaa, roz paani peena...?
> 
> Also song lyrics like: Log milte hain jahaan mein nit-na'e chehre badal ke, dekh in raahon pe chalna ae mere dil to sambhal ke...or nit khair manga soNreya mein teri; in these doesn't nit seem to mean everyday rather than forever....or maybe being to critical and therefore confused.....




Alfaaz SaaHib  (har) roz kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.

Alfaaz SaaHib  hamesh kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.

Alfaaz SaaHib nit kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.


----------



## Alfaaz

> Alfaaz SaaHib (har) roz kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.
> 
> Alfaaz SaaHib hamesh kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.
> 
> Alfaaz SaaHib nit kuchh nah kuchh likhte haiN.



If you put it that way, it makes sense; but in a sentence like "wada karo, tum hameshah sach bolo ge", nit and roz don't seem to work...?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> If you put it that way, it makes sense; but in a sentence like "wada karo, tum hameshah sach bolo ge", nit and roz don't seem to work...?




If one can say "nit xair maNgaaN",  why can not one also say, "va3dah karo tum *nit* xair maaNgo ge/such bolo ge?

siinah-sipar rahtii hai *nit* tasviir-i-yaar (hemesh tasviir-i-yaar)
dil ne jab chaahaa uThaa'ii dekh lii

KHursiid ke maanind phiruuN kab ta'iiN yaa rab 
*nit *subH kahiiN hove mujhe, shaam kahiiN ho 

Dard

nit nit = jam jam = hameshah hameshah

kahtii hai dunyaa "tuu hai to kyaa Gham" 
tuu aa'e *nit- nit tuu aa'e jam- jam
*
Isma'il Merathi


----------



## tonyspeed

QURESHPOR said:


> I would suggest that "amar-mitr" would be "immortal friend/s".
> 
> 
> 2) sanaa-mitr



That is quite correct. And I'm assuming sanaa should be sadaa. सदा



Faylasoof said:


> This (हमेशा के लिएदोस्तों) of course is quite wrong!



I am not sure why google translate does not understand oblique form! I've seen this same problem with someone else using it. Sloppy programming.


----------



## curley1991

You guys (and girls?) have been so great and helpful.  Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> That is quite correct. And I'm assuming sanaa should be sadaa. सदा



No, sanaa should be sanaa.

S سنا सना_sanā, adv. Always, ever, perpetually, continually._


----------

